# Old Ram Meat?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Is it ok to eat,or ways of making it better,or just forget it??? :shrug: I'm talking about an old Wild one that has been chased through the hills and hollers,and not had any grain.

big rockpile


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

At the very worst its good for dog food. I would at least try the Ram Chops. I have had 2 year old California Red Sheep meat and it was tender and tasty.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Butchered my four year old ram last fall. Some parts are tough, but those should be ground into burger. Lamburger- yummmm. He had more fat on him than I would have thought. On the plus side, an older ram is going to have a lot of flavor, so if you like mutton flavor, you should like it. People usually have an older ram made into burger.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Well the Guys place I'm going says the Rams I'm looking at are 5-6 years old.He says lots of Guys say they want the meat until they get a smell of it.

Other Guys tell me Marinates,Slow cooking and Grinding.I did eat some Mutton that Mexicans cooked up in a Chili it was good,but it was a young one though.I guess you get enough Beer in you anything is good  

Well could make Dog Food too.I just hate letting the meat go to waste all that I'm paying for it.

big rockpile


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I"ve heard it makes good pepperoni, but I've never had it, so I don't really know.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

We just butchered our 6 year old ram and had the entire thing made into burger. This was the best ram we've ever had and I could not stand the though of him going to waste, nor did I want to send him to auction to be scared to death before someone made mutton out of him. We've got 5 dogs so I know he'll be appreciated, and we had his hide processed - for a cheviot he had gorgeous fleece!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

We turn our old culls into summer sausage and pepperettes, couldn't be better!


----------



## ShortSheep (Aug 8, 2004)

Sausage, and have the processer spice it up!


----------



## seanmn (Jan 10, 2006)

Im sure some form of sausage would mask it up pretty good. I've eaten alot of mutton but never from a ram, just the ewes...just not brave enough. I've heard that most of the old rams marketed in the united states end up in mexico one way or another or made into lamb&rice dog food


----------

